# It’s quiet on here!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone else noticed just how quiet it is on the forum? I notice most of the key contributors are posting very very little now!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with that Dave.

Inevetable considering the battering the Forum has had, I suppose.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Shhh please can you keep the noise down . . . I'm busy doing stuff!

I think it always tails off a bit in summer what with events happening, holidays etc. We also seem to have been left a bit rudderless. I think many of us thought the changes would improve the forum and while I fully understand how busy people are with other (paid) it may have helped if someone could have addressed a few of the niggles with the new platform. Not a criticism, just how it is.

But then sometimes, and this has been said numerous times before, it's for loads of reasons.

Sorry to see DaveC not posting, Ajohn too for that matter. Maybe we are all running out of things to say about coffee and have been criticised for waffling Off Topic, too many threads, how much etc . . .

Another question may be why are there so few female voices on here ?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

ronsil said:


> I agree with that Dave.
> 
> Inevetable considering the battering the Forum has had, I suppose.


 Same here, whats up with the search function Ron? cant find anything anymore. sorry if you've been asked this already


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry - we (Mods) can't help you there.
At the moment the Admin don't seem to be doing much administration.

I hope its all worthwhile for them!!!???


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

eddie57 said:


> Same here, whats up with the search function Ron? cant find anything anymore. sorry if you've been asked this already


The search function was always lacking but has got alot worse since the big change. I used to manually go through a members posts to find something I knew they'd posted to link to but something's gone disastrously wrong there too.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Its a shame this has been a great forum. but if they cant even get the basics right don't hold out much hope for the future?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Have to say, there has been a big decline and the mods don't seem to be laying peoples concerns to rest, unfortunately. Shame to see some of the old regulars not posting as much, considering a lot of them were the ones who helped me so much when I first branches out.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Planter said:


> Have to say, there has been a big decline and the mods don't seem to be laying peoples concerns to rest, unfortunately. Shame to see some of the old regulars not posting as much, considering a lot of them were the ones who helped me so much when I first branches out.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 The word will keep turning, alot of the old regulars who helped me left a while ago, way before the software/ownership changes, people have lives, get bored, see the same questions each time and end up not replying. It's just how hobbies/forums go.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I can trace my reduced activity back to that odd period where I focused a lot of energy on Niche's selling practices and got a generally frosty response. Since then I lurk a lot more - not deliberately, it's just turned out that way.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Planter said:


> Have to say, there has been a big decline and the mods don't seem to be laying peoples concerns to rest, unfortunately. Shame to see some of the old regulars not posting as much, considering a lot of them were the ones who helped me so much when I first branches out.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The mods can only do so much. Alot of the problems need sorting by the admins/owners which doesn't seem to have been happening of late.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I really miss the grinder chatter. Niche has murdered it. There seems to be less geeky stuff now as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The mods can only do so much. Alot of the problems need sorting by the admins/owners which doesn't seem to have been happening of late.


I meant admin not mods. The mods do a great job. I'm sure you know I meant that.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> The word will keep turning, alot of the old regulars who helped me left a while ago, way before the software/ownership changes, people have lives, get bored, see the same questions each time and end up not replying. It's just how hobbies/forums go.


Yep. I don't doubt that. Just seems coincidental at the present time that a lot have left.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> I really miss the grinder chatter. Niche has murdered it. There seems to be less geeky stuff now as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 People being relatively happy with the gear they own and the coffee they make....

The travesty


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> People being relatively happy with the gear they own and the coffee they make....
> The travesty


That's great but it only leaves twaddle and banter which some find uninteresting. Just saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

lake_m said:


> That's great but it only leaves twaddle and banter


 I resemble that remark ?

Forums always dip during the summer months....

Forum searches are always sh!te.. but this current site search is exceptional....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> People being relatively happy with the gear they own and the coffee they make....
> 
> The travesty


 Really? Do honestly think that is the reason. For the massively reduced activity on the forum


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

There's a lot of marketing going on and frequently "honest" advice is anything but.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Really? Do honestly think that is the reason. For the massively reduced activity on the forum


 What are your thoughts on the matter ? You have been around here a while ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nikko said:


> There's a lot of marketing going on and frequently "honest" advice is anything but.


 Very doubtful, probably the least sponsor led forums going


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a relatively infamous play set on Tyneside, called 'Close the coal house door pet'. In it, 2 old Geordie characters are talking, and one says to the other, 'thats an example of diversification.' Eh, says the other, please explain.........'why man, it's when you knock down your coal mines and build yer perfume factories'.

Progress means different things to different people


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> There is a relatively infamous play set on Tyneside, called 'Close the coal house door pet'. In it, 2 old Geordie characters are talking, and one says to the other, 'thats an example of diversification.' Eh, says the other, please explain.........'why man, it's when you knock down your coal mines and build yer perfume factories'.
> Progress means different things to different people


Welcome back@dfk41


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Welcome back@dfk41


 Ditto


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This Invision software seems to be trying to be all things to all people but is a jack of all trades and master of none.

I find the desktop to contain many annoyances on PC such as pop-ups, search etc. I find myself scrolling through new and unread using the scrollbar to avoid the crap and in the hope a title might interest me. Recently not a lot does.

Am I a creature of habit or is this like when my favourite TOBY Carvery changed hands and became a Stonehouse pub/restaurant where the quality of the meals slipped as did the customer service. The result of that is that we visit less often and we are trying other places instead.

On the subject of customer service.... Is Tait still alive and posting and trying to repair this forum? If so I missed it


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Surely the forum is about the people in it and what they post and have interests in . If there is stuff that interests individuals if they posted about it other like minded persons could interact . Therefore creating topics that interest you ..


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

As someone who lurks more than posts, even though I've always been made to feel welcome in my relatively short time on the forum (officially) posting -there's still a perception of maybe breaking into an established clique of key contributors. This will always be the case with forums that have been running for some time. It's not particularly unique to this one, but I'm sure it can seem daunting to some.

Someone mentioned in an earlier reply to this thread a comment about banter and twaddle - I guess you'll always get some on a forum. Probably the place would be a little dull without it and maybe it could be argued that it adds another layer of texture - it also has the potential to alienate "outsiders" from the key contributors too.

I think It boils down to - what is this forum for and about? Is it about making and enjoying a nice cup of coffee and sharing that experience?

Finally, having read threads on this forum for years, I know better than to post off the cuff. With my small number of posts they're read and re-read to ensure whatever points I'm trying to make are clear, concise and can't be misconstrued.

I wonder how many lurking long time few posting members on this forum have really discovered coffee nirvana?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The forum has evolved but there is far more chaff to sort through now which means I skim past threads which may be of interest.

This was the case before the software change - I'm not blaming the clunky new forum with its hopeless search engine


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What dfk is back!! Does that mean I have to change my profile picture back? The spells worked it would seem.

And yeah forum activity from me has died off since Tapatalk usability took a massive nosedive. And trying to navigate via "mobile friendly" webpage haha erm..... no thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What dfk is back!! Does that mean I have to change my profile picture back? The spells worked it would seem.
> 
> And yeah forum activity from me has died off since Tapatalk usability took a massive nosedive. And trying to navigate via "mobile friendly" webpage haha erm..... no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk pretty much got sorted a while ago.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Tapatalk pretty much got sorted a while ago.


When? Mine is still notifying me 12 hours later in some cases. Then posts won't load. Everything is updated too from the app side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> When? Mine is still notifying me 12 hours later in some cases. Then posts won't load. Everything is updated too from the app side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah, forgot you were still having troubles with it. Maybe it's a iphone vs android thing.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My TT is fine ?

In fact everything is fine!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Marocchino said:


> Someone mentioned in an earlier reply to this thread a comment about banter and twaddle - I guess you'll always get some on a forum. Probably the place would be a little dull without it and maybe it could be argued that it adds another layer of texture - it﻿ also has the potential﻿ to alienate "outsiders" from the key contributors too.﻿﻿


 It depends on the banter though. I am still unsure if some stuff is said in jest, as a joke, or as a serious statement or question. To be honest, I'm not bothered either way. Nothing much I read on here (banter/in jokes/pokes call it what you will) sinks in for long enough for me to think of a response and if it come across as rude or nasty then I just think to myself 'what a twit' and move on.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Ah yeah, forgot you were still having troubles with it. Maybe it's a iphone vs android thing.


Could be then. I guess I'd better make the switch to Android  been meaning to for years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Could be then. I guess I'd better make the switch to Android
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My iPhone TT works like it used to again


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

MildredM said:


> My TT is fine ?
> 
> In fact everything is fine!


 Yes, everything is fine, isn't it? It is!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Could be then. I guess I'd better make the switch to Android  been meaning to for years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't - I've got Tapatalk blues on android just as you describe

But it seems it's not that quiet after all, look at all these faces commenting on this here thread alone!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> There is a relatively infamous play set on Tyneside, called 'Close the coal house door pet'. In it, 2 old Geordie characters are talking, and one says to the other, 'thats an example of diversification.' Eh, says the other, please explain.........'why man, it's when you knock down your coal mines and build yer perfume factories'.
> Progress means different things to different people


Nice to hear from you Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Don't - I've got Tapatalk blues on android just as you describe
> 
> But it seems it's not that quiet after all, look at all these faces commenting on this here thread alone!


I'm using tapa talk on iPhone. It's ok as far as I can tell....maybe that's why it's i'm contributing less...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bring back Anthorn and Ajohn......and that fella that was obsessed with building walls for cats.

There I've said it!....There's a dark (and a stupid) part of my consciousness that sort of misses them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I didn't know ajohn had gone anywhere ?

@milly - it doesn't sink in? That's just senility!!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

now that there's less Johns and Daves around, it's also less confusing


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> now that there's less Johns and Daves around, it's also less confusing


 Hey watch it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm using tapa talk on iPhone. It's ok as far as I can tell....maybe that's why it's i'm contributing less...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


maybe pro and free versions differ in update frequency as well... who knows?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Hey watch it










on it!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> maybe pro and free versions differ in update frequency as well... who knows?


That's a possibility. Seems strange it's affecting both iphone & android users yet others are fine.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Anyone else noticed just how quiet it is on the forum? I notice most of the key contributors are posting very very little now!


 You know, there's an easy solution for it...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

For me something that kill membership are new products that attract a sudden following, for example back in 2015 there was a love fest for the Eureka 65E - even Jesus and Buddha had one apparently because it was the best and greater than anything ever made even at 750 quid - members were buying them and congratulating each other none stop in a 65E love-in / orgy. Hey its a ok grinder but its far from the best and at that kind of price people eventually realised that damn I spent all that money on something based on advice of that forums collective voice, why did I listen ive now realised that the noise conned me and I could have got something better. A close friend bought one and when its all you know it seems great then he got a 83 flat and suddenly realised that Jesus and Buddha got their E65's for free and secretly at home really used EK43's.

My point is that for a product to really make it into a worthwhile purchase and for forum members to not feel conned and leave, it needs to stand the test of time, only listen to the voice of people who have lived experience of a wide variety of machines and know how to get the best from them, and to be clear I don't include myself in that list of members by a long way.

The forum needs reasoned unbiased constructive criticism of products


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ps: this thread earlier in the month is similar to this one:

Post's & members

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/47084-Post%27s-%26-members

Well... I've been busy changing the group seals of my La Pav...

At least for me, after the big upgrade which didn't go so well, it feels to me that posting here lost its appeal. Searches which don't work, threads from over 5 years ago showing up in the new posts.... new members showing up who just need help "right now" but have no intention of contributing to the community. A quick search - if it worked - would have got their answer straight away.

I don't know... it's one of those things. Sometimes people just need a not so positive experience or bad press to re-evaluate their habits.

I still check the forum every day, but sometimes don't feel I have much to contribute anymore.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Same for me. The upgrade really screwed up tapatalk and it just isn't the same. Went back to work recently and had some bad news about my mum's health so things feel a bit more hectic too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Perfect example










None of these came through when the convo was active, it was only because I was checking the thread that I'd noticed the replies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I use a Ouija board under my mouse, it seems to help with notifications and searches


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Same for me. The upgrade really screwed up tapatalk and it just isn't the same. Went back to work recently and had some bad news about my mum's health so things feel a bit more hectic too.


 Sorry to hear about your mum x


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

This is an interesting thread. It has made me think.

I've been a bit of a rubbish member for a while. And I'm feeling bad because I was always very clear that this forum was much more than an information exchange, it really is a club where i have made friends. So I've been a bit rubbish in that regard.

It wasn't the software update that made me go quiet. In fact i quietened down before that. I seemed to have less to say / had already responded to a frequent question; there did seem to be a rise in the level of thread arguments; my perception was that the real experts went a bit quiet at the same that certain products became the 'de facto' definitive answer so I was learning less; and I started to get my learning fix from other subject areas; I just got a bit busy with life.

None of that makes me a good member though.

Things I love about this forum:

- madmen digging underground bunkers or modifying T5 wagons. These are often 'can't look away' threads for me.

- crazy generosity between members with their kit. The for sale thread used to be about enabling folk more than making cash. I recently gave away my Brewtus outside the forum because I wasn't convinced people 'got it' anymore. That's a big thing for me.

- the relentless fettling and modification of kit

- the free and patient coaching

- the swapping of experiences with kit (as distinct from initial infatuation or plugging kit). The scope for learning on here is enormous.

- the observations in pms that go alongside threads [we're a snarky lot







]

- the myriad Dave's

- Mildred- how can one person arrive and have such an effect?

- forum days and to die for raffles. The most annoying thing about living in CH is that I could never collect if I ever won!

- Glenn

- knowing a bit about members' real lives

- the funnies thread

- TinyTamper - a relentless friend

- the few people who refer to me as though I know what I'm talking about - I know, I'm vain.

This is a very long and rambling post. I resolve to do better.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Same for me. The upgrade really screwed up tapatalk and it just isn't the same. Went back to work recently and had some bad news about my mum's health so things feel a bit more hectic too.


oh noes, hope she'll be on the mend soon!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Hasi said:


> oh noes, hope she'll be on the mend soon!


Thanks@hasi. It's one of those 'let's make the most of the time we have' sort of things. Another reason I've not been around much, we've been making lots of nice memories for the wee one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Thanks@hasi. It's one of those 'let's make the most of the time we have' sort of things. Another reason I've not been around much, we've been making lots of nice memories for the wee one.


 This is very sad to hear . . . Make lots of nice memories XXXXX


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> This is an interesting thread. It has made me think.
> 
> I've been a bit of a rubbish member for a while. And I'm feeling bad because I was always very clear that this forum was much more than an information exchange, it really is a club where i have made friends. So I've been a bit rubbish in that regard.
> 
> ...


 Oh @Obnic you have the ability to put things so well - it is always a pleasure to read your posts ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You know the forum has got to ratsh1t when there is a place to put holiday photos.

Ian


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

MildredM said:


> This is very sad to hear . . . Make lots of nice memories XXXXX


Thanks M x


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Eyedee said:


> You know the forum has got to ratsh1t when there is a place to put holiday photos.
> 
> Ian


 Is this a jokey comment or are you being serious?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mmmatron said:


> Thanks@hasi. It's one of those 'let's make the most of the time we have' sort of things. Another reason I've not been around much, we've been making lots of nice memories for the wee one.


 ? wishing you all the strength in the world so you can make more than the most out of it!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Eyedee said:


> You know the forum has got to ratsh1t when there is a place to put holiday photos.
> 
> Ian


 couldn't agree less. ?

As has been mentioned, when it is a place you can make friends at, why not share parts of your journey through life?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

mmmatron said:


> Thanks@hasi. It's one of those 'let's make the most of the time we have' sort of things. Another reason I've not been around much, we've been making lots of nice memories for the wee one.


 Our thoughts are with you and your Mother, make the most of the time you have and treasure those prescious memories (we went through similar with my Father a couple of years back.

John and Sarah


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks folks, appreciate the kind words.

I love this community, which is what it is and why we share our stories (and holiday photos) in addition to the coffee stuff.


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I'll throw in my input on this as a non-British Isles member

I like to lurk on this forum more than my American counterpart Home-Barista, but that is because my account on this forum is newer and am a little more unfamiliar with the people here, though that is slowly going away. When I first created it here last year I felt no hostilities or nervousness on posting in lieu of other veteran members. To me I simply add another voice and opinion to the discussion.

I enjoy posting what I have experienced and do coffee and non-coffee related (especially Italian related). It is also why I tend to cross post on multiple forums, as I know some people will not go outside their preferred forum and will allow them potentially see my thoughts. If one person enjoys my post that is enough for me.

In terms of activity on this forum it declined a little initially after the website revamp, but I think it is slowly going back to the previous norm. If it does not I will personally ensure I post enough to make up for it ?. The new website I think is a welcome addition, and it took me a little bit to find the various functions but I got used to it. Maybe that is because I am a young whippersnapper and adapt more readily to change ?

I have a few machines waiting for restoration and I want to throw some more threads about those on this forum, as I think that is what is most lacking compared to Home Barista. There are some pretty technical threads by people like Paul Pratt over there that sometimes are not seen by members here, and when I do my restorations I will be posting in both forums and maybe even in others to help potential people in the future and ensure they do not run into roadblocks like I have/will.

I guess my end goal is to expand the knowledge sum about coffee, whether it relates to extraction and enjoyment of espresso or the more technical side of the machine itself.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys, sorry to revive this from the dead. Looks like I missed quite a bit!

My thoughts on the new business model are that we need to start looking at valued, more sustainable contribution models. As such one where the poster earns as he posts, for me this is a no brainer. There are a quite a few block chain backed Forums/Platforms, however, this movement is still in its infancy. I really feel that this will be the future.

Also, I hate the fact that products like Sage and Niche have been developed off the backs of our data, which we have given for free. Why are we not rewarded for posting something valuable on this platform, and have earned members upvotes (thus earning us STEEMIT/Basic Attention Token, etc).

*Here's to decentralization. *


----------

